# death .



## osprey (May 1, 2005)

a short while ago i said that i would not post ever again on this forum,well this will be the last christine died at 00;10hrs on wednesday the 8th. of april,after nearly six and a half years of fighting cancer, three tumors in the brain.i was not looking for sympathy on the last subject and am not doing so on this occasion.         ............osprey.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

ok no sympathy, but you do get my best wishes. dennis


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Osprey,
My deepest sympathy my friend, my wife died Feb 2008 so I know exactly what you are going through. Hang on in there.
Regards,
Norman


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Our thought are with you.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Dear Osprey,

How can we not feel sympathy after hearing your tragic news,any right thinking person cannot fail to be moved by your post.

I feel that you may be offended if I offer you sympathy,so I will not,but I do feel sympathetic.I don't seem to be making sense I know,but I hope you can find it within your heart to forgive those who have upset you in the past.

Please continue to post on mhf as I am sure many members will value your contribution and perhaps in time it will help you come to terms with your terrible loss.


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Having lost my father to cancer four years ago on saturday, I know that no matter what anyone says, no matter how much sympathy they give, nothing will seem to help at all...

My father was diagnosed, and within 6 weeks he died, giving me hardly any time to be with him before he went, as his health deteriorated so quickly

I still miss him dearly and spent early Saturday morning sat at his favourite fishing spot watching the sun rise..... and all I do now is try and remember the good times we spent together, whatever it was we were doing.
I'm not really very good at writing this sort of stuff, but my thoughts are with you at this time.....


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

so sorry to read this .
i do know how you feel i lost my daughter aged 27 in a motor cycle accident 2yrs ago .life is hard just try to think of the good times .i have spent 2 yrs beating myself up and it gets you nowhere. apart from down .time does not make things better you just handle it better.
i wish you all the best .please feel free to pm me if you want .


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I to sympathise, I hope your pain reduces eventually.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Osprey my thoughts are with you. You don't have to post but if ever you need someone just to talk to there is always PM and I am sure I and others would be there for you whenever you need to talk.

Take care and I hope that you get some comfort from knowing that we are there for you.

Nette


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Mate, My heart and thoughts are with you, I know these are only words and at a time like this words don't mean a lot, My dad died 4 years ago tomorrow from Cancer and I think of him all the time even though he was 89 when he died and we buried him on his 90th Birthday.

People don't know what to say at times like this But if they say nothing it also hurts, they sometimes say things that also hurt but I found that it was when they said something that reminded me of little things that it hurt the most, BUT I now want to remember those little things and the best thing is, I DO, and the reason is cos the people who DO care say things all the time.

Thew best thing is TALK amongst friends and keep talking.


This may sound corny, But I stand by it.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sympathy from us. Our son age 20 was killed by a drunk driver nearly 5 years ago . My brother in law died age 42 two years ago. Grandmother and two uncles lost an last year.

Some one said time is a great healer.
Anger and bitterness shade the great memories we have of our lost loved ones.
Talk about your wife as if she is in the next room, never forget her

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I to do sympathise with you as I know the pain, as my daughter was killed at 16 and it hurts every dam day.
Death is in every family and those of us that survive to live on without our loved ones have to carry on as best we can.
The pain does fade lower and allows the wonderful memories of the happy times we spent together to take over.
Our thought are with you on this sad time.
Mavis


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

My thoughts are with you, my dad died from a brain tumor and I still have difficulty accepting that he is no longer with us.


----------



## osprey (May 1, 2005)

hi, what the hell am supposed to say, thank you would be a good starter,thank you. i am a retired police officer i have dealt with more sudden-deaths,cot deaths and all the other types of death that comes with the job thats what you get paid to do,that was work,you could walk away,no walking away this time,i was well aware that this was going to occur, but after 42yrs of being together,it was so quick, yes there was the four to six mounths warning, but you live in hope that it will be longer,false hope may be so,but hope.i could talk about this all night, no of course that will not be the case,i wont reply to any more,but thank you anyway. i am fully aware that you have to 'get on with it'  christine was catholic and myself a prodie, (that was a joke between us) i only wish i had her faith,thats what kept her going.well i think thats enough,time for bed,another day tomorrow....................  osprey.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am deeply saddened to hear of the death of your wife and the grief your family is going through.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for taking the time and trouble to let us all know about Christine's passing - it is never easy as you are well aware. 

We have all been there and know the severe pain that it causes, but as a retired police officer you are well aware of the benefit of talking through your experiences with others. MHF members will always be available to exchange views and thoughts - as you have already seen above.

Now you can start to rebuild your life - not an easy challenge to face but one that Christine would have wanted you to do for your children and grandchidren's sake and give thanks for the wonderful times you had together.

Best wishes for the future, do keep in touch either via MHF or via PM's.

Dave and Lesley.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for letting us know. You are in my thoughts and prayers at this time. Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

osprey said:


> ...another day tomorrow....................  osprey.


get through today first, tomorrow can wait :wink:


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

To put on a brave face when everything's wrong
To say "I'm alright", and appear to be strong
It is no matter, I'm sure you'll agree
to pretend to the world, that we're quite trouble free.

There are so many folk who are trying to hide
a private unhappiness-aching inside-
they hold up their chins, and appear quite sedate,
and no-one would guess of their unhappy state,

So - when we are mixing with people we know,
and everyone's smiling and all of aglow.
Lets remember, there is always one person-quite near
who's smile is a Brave Smile- holding a tear.


You have your memories, hold them close.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

To my dearest family, some things I'd like to say... 
but first of all, to let you know, that I arrived okay. 
I'm writing this from heaven. Here I dwell with God above. 
Here, there's no more tears of sadness; here is just eternal love. 

Please do not be unhappy just because I'm out of sight. 
Remember that I'm with you every morning, noon and night. 
That day I had to leave you when my life on earth was through, 
God picked me up and hugged me and He said, "I welcome you." 

It's good to have you back again; you were missed while you were gone. 
As for your dearest family, they'll be here later on. 
I need you here badly; you're part of my plan. 
There's so much that we have to do, to help our mortal man." 

God gave me a list of things, that he wished for me to do. 
And foremost on the list, was to watch and care for you. 
And when you lie in bed at night, the day's chores put to flight. 
God and I are closest to you....in the middle of the night. 

When you think of my life on earth, and all those loving years 
because you are only human, they are bound to bring you tears. 
But do not be afraid to cry; it does relieve the pain. 
Remember there would be no flowers, unless there was some rain

I wish that I could tell you all that God has planned. 
But if I were to tell you, you wouldn't understand. 
But one thing is for certain, though my life on earth is o'er. 
I'm closer to you now, than I ever was before. 

There are many rocky roads ahead of you and many hills to climb; 
but together we can do it by taking one day at a time. 
It was always my philosophy and I'd like it for you too... 
that as you give unto the world, the world will give to you. 

If you can help somebody who's in sorrow and pain, 
then you can say to God at night......"My day was not in vain." 
And now I am contented....that my life has been worthwhile, 
knowing as I passed along the way, I made somebody smile. 

So if you meet somebody who is sad and feeling low, 
just lend a hand to pick him up, as on your way you go. 
When you're walking down the street, and you've got me on your mind; 
I'm walking in your footsteps only half a step behind. 

And when it's time for you to go.... from that body to be free, 
remember you're not going.....you're coming here to me.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Osprey

There are some of us who know how you feel, my wife died in 2006 
8 weeks after going to the Doctor with a cough, take it day by day it will get easier. remember the good times and hang in there

sincere regards

Loddy


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

What to say, other than what a terribly painful time this must be for you and your family. We will be here for you should you need us. We cannot fill the void your wifes sad passing must leave but our thoughts are with you.


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Osprey,

Have at last stopped crying after reading your post. Your loss coincided with mine, my Jeannie died Feb 2nd. after 10 years of suffering with Altzeimers, I feel as I know exactly where you are at this moment, grief is such a heavy burden but rembering both the wonderful, and the not so wonderful things we did together does help me to carry on with the time left until I join her.
Sympathy does not appear to help at all but the concern of others does.
My thoughts are with you, do not be afraid to cry. It also helps.
Barrie.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Christine, Osprey. Though I realise it can't actually help, be assured that we are thinking of you. 

-H


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I do hope Osprey that you have family and friends close by to support you.

I note that you are a retired police officer. I am the widow of one. My experience has been that those of the 'old school' were never encouraged to show their feelings much as I as a nurse was never expected to do so. 

Fortunately I have a very supportive family close by and many good friends. It is at times of bereavement that one should accept all the support that is offered. 

You will NEVER forget Christine but life does go on, just take each day one by one. Put yourself in her place, if it had been you who had gone first, would you expect her not to feel sad and desolate? No of course not but no doubt you would have expected her to accept any help and support that was offered 

Just knowing that others are empathising with you can be a great help if you allow it to be.


----------



## osprey (May 1, 2005)

life goes on,its getting better,good days and bad days,more good days as apposed to bad days. christine's gone,the ash's have gone,life goes on.......osprey.  .


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Good for you.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Nice to hear from you osprey and to see you posting again.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Osprey,
I missed this thread when it started in April as I was away.
Please accept my heartfelt sympathy on you sad loss. I hope that you are getting through the days ok. No need to do more than that.

Sincerely
Ca and Greg.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Well done osprey-continue to be strong.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Lovely to hear from you again tonight as I often wonder how you are getting on.
I know how hard it is but keep talking on here with your friends and helping others will help you.
One step at a time. 
Love mavis


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

osprey said:


> life goes on,its getting better,good days and bad days,more good days as apposed to bad days. christine's gone,the ash's have gone,life goes on.......osprey.  .


One step at a time mate, walk don't try to run, It only makes you trip and fall.

and it is brilliant that you are back.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

hi Osprey nice to see your posting. As i mentioned earlier it takes time, some longer than others. Our sadness has lasted 5 years. My wife still has dificulty going on holidays, but we make it. If you feel down remember the good times get out the photos. No one can take your memories away.
I am sure we all look forward to your contributions.


Dave p


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*loss*

Greetings,

Sorry to hear of your sad loss osprey, unfortunately I had not seen your original thread due to myself being away due to ill health.

I have since read of so many people who have had similar problems with cancer and other life threatening illnesses, some of whom I never realised had suffered, my heart goes out to all those who have lost their loved ones and those of course who are still suffering.

As many know I was diagnosed in February this year with cancer and have been fighting hard to hang on and I intend to do this even though in my case it is well established.

No one knows what time they have or what they will do if they receive news like this, but there are so many nice people out there to offer thoughts and prayers and both my wife Chris and I have been overwhelmed by the meaningful support from all our friends on this forum.

It is difficult for me to attempt to compose what to say, especially at this time, as I have difficulty organising my own life, but remember, life goes on, but so will your memories, no one can take those away from you.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

My heart goes out to you Osprey and I hope the friendship offered to you on this forum helps to bring you some comfort during this very difficult time? Please do return to the forum as I am sure chatting to us all will benefit you greatly, especially when you need someone to talk to or just perhaps someone to simply just listen! I am sure there are many members who would be only too pleased to be here for you - so why not come back on board?

Humber Traveller I salute you for being so brave and so willing to offer words of encouragement to your fellow man, especially as you have your own problems to deal with. I have nothing but admiration for you and your kindness and courage are an example to us all.

Sue


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

May your God go with you as a far wittier and astute man than myself used to say. He also loved an irreverend poke at the BIG divide. Keep that sense of humour. Regards, not sympathy, and happy memories, Derek.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Grief is a terrible thing. The one thing that is certain though is that we will all experience it at some time. It is a process that has to be endured in order to emerge in a state that is better able to cope with life without the person that we love. It is not something that can be rushed and each process has to be gone through.

Hopefully friends help by being there to share the memories both good and bad. The beauty of a forum is that you can dip in and out in your private moments when you feel the need.

Wishing you well at this very difficult time.

Pat


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Glad to see you are getting back on your feet. Hopefully you should be able to enjoy life again very soon. I would think your wife would be very happy indeed that you are making progress.


----------



## osprey (May 1, 2005)

hi.to you all,that was a surprise! there is nothing else that i can say,not this time anyway, other than thank you,everyone...  ,  ,........... :wink: ............osprey.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep in touch Osprey, you have more cyber friends than you thought. i have had many pms from couples in a similar situation to us. It is nice to know that unseen and basically unknown people do care.
We may have passed in the street or queued at the same filling station who knows


Best wishes

Dav e p


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

*death*

My goodness , we all think we have troubles until we hear about other peoples, don't we? It makes me proud to be part of a human race that cares so much about other people despite their own grief. Well done to all of you you are a credit to yourselves!!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I know it's not easy, Osprey, but try to reflect on the happy memories you had together. My thoughts are with you - God speed


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

My best wishes are with you
Jakki


----------

